# Winnie: Fair Thee Well Until We Meet Again



## catonalake (Mar 10, 2015)

In loving memory of my beloved Winnie who passed on April 3, 2015 at the age of 16.

I pray sweet memories will remain as vivid as was caught briefly on tape here ... to be realized once again when we meet again.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6pdFyFGdFU


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

:-( I am sorry for your loss. R.I.P Winnie


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Cat,
(((HUGS))) and Prayers...
Sharing tears with you :'(
Sweet Winnie, you knew you were loved, and always will be...
You are no longer in pain, and at the Bridge, all illnesses are healed, no more pain, ever...
A Special Ray of Sunshine, is yours, to call your own....
Sharon


----------



## catonalake (Mar 10, 2015)

*thank you*

attaching a photo of her from last week

her suffering is over and now the healing begins on my end.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

What a beautiful girl she was. She knows how much you loved her while she was with you, and she knows how much you will always love her, even though she is gone. 

Sending you hugs and much sympathy Cat.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Blessings on you both.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh she was such a calm, loving kitty. I'm so sorry for your loss. Tearful hugs to you. That video is a very beautiful tribute and proof of how much she was adored. I'd like to think we'd all be reunited with our beloved ones at the end of our journey as well. A gathering of all loving souls...without any tears or pain! 

May you find peace and in the quiet times ahead.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh, I am so sorry for your loss. She was beautiful and looks so calm enjoying her chin and face rubs in the video. You can see she was a very loved cat


----------



## spider-man (Jan 9, 2015)

my deepest condolences.


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss, she was a beautiful kitty!


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

So so sorry for your loss. Virtual hugs coming your way.


----------

